# is my albino axolotl blind



## vanhype (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello everyone, i recently brought 3 axolotls, 2 black and one albino - i am not sure whether this is golden albino or the other type

problem im having is my albino axolotl seems completely blind and is slighlty less active than the others but having said that when it moves around the tank it hits the glass at high (ish) speed and stops, the eyes dont seem normal to me?









any clues?

another thing i want to check with regards to the gravel i have, some people are saying do, some people are saying dont use gravel if it is of a consumable size which is correct or does it really not matter?

regards,

vanhype


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

vanhype said:


> Hello everyone, i recently brought 3 axolotls, 2 black and one albino - i am not sure whether this is golden albino or the other type
> 
> problem im having is my albino axolotl seems completely blind and is slighlty less active than the others but having said that when it moves around the tank it hits the glass at high (ish) speed and stops, the eyes dont seem normal to me?
> image
> ...


 Picture aint showing mate


----------



## vanhype (Mar 23, 2010)

*picture*

mmm... seems to work ok on my pc.... try this one..


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi,
Axolotl eye site is rather poor, so while it is settling into its new home this happens.
I personally would not use gravel as a substrate, axolotl are messy little things and the gravel could make cleaning tricky. I have had sand in the past, but have removed it to make cleaning easier. There is also some risk of your axolotl accidently eating the gravel, they 'gulp' their food in and in the process anything in the area can enter too. Gravel can cause compaction (blockage) , looking at your photo however you might just be fine.
With 3 axolotl in the tank , try to feed each one in different spots. When fed together you might find some nipping occuring.


----------



## ArachnaKumo (Mar 14, 2010)

bellabelloo said:


> Hi,
> Axolotl eye site is rather poor, so while it is settling into its new home this happens.
> I personally would not use gravel as a substrate, axolotl are messy little things and the gravel could make cleaning tricky. I have had sand in the past, but have removed it to make cleaning easier. There is also some risk of your axolotl accidently eating the gravel, they 'gulp' their food in and in the process anything in the area can enter too. Gravel can cause compaction (blockage) , looking at your photo however you might just be fine.
> With 3 axolotl in the tank , try to feed each one in different spots. When fed together you might find some nipping occuring.


Sand does make the cleaning a pain but it doesn't really matter too much if they 'gulp' it Lol 
they simply spit it back up or just pass it through because its so small it doesnt cause any compaction.
otherwise... just put a nice picture under the tank or something (jk) lol


----------



## vanhype (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks to both of you, i have brought some sand today alongside some other plants and hiding place, i will get the gravel removed and replaced with sand....

is there any other way (other than the rear end) of telling whether an axolotl is male/female because im finding it rather difficult to distinguish between them

also would you recommend rocks or a flat platform of anysort is needed?


----------

